# اختراع اميركي مقموع



## ايهابووو (4 فبراير 2012)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* *وبركاته** 

Paul Pantone**اكتشف العالم الامريكي** 
GEET**فى الثمانينات طريقة* *جديدة لاستخدام الماء وقود للسسيارات والمحركات مثل مولدات الكهرباء والسفن* *والطائرات وسمي اختراعه الجديد جهازال** 




**وهذى يعنى ال** 


GEET Multi-Fuels Processor

**وتلك الطريقة الجديدة تعتمد على* *ادخال بخار الماء الى المحرك مع جزء بسيط جدا من الوقود = سواء ديزل او بنزين او* *غاز طبيعيى = الى غرفة الحريق بالمحرك وعند اشتعال تلك الكمية الصغيرة للوقود فانها* *تتسبب فى** 


1- **رفع درجة الحرارة لبخار الماء المتواجد معها بغرفة الحريق* *بالمحرك** 


2- **يتحلل جزء من بخار الماء تحت تلك الحرارة العالية الى* *هيدروجين واكسجين** 


3- **يقوم الهيدروجين بحرق واكسدة الاجزاء المتبقية من* *الوقود اللتى لم يكتمل احتراقها ويسميها مهندسين الميكانيكا الوقود النييئ = الغير* *مكتمل احتراقه وهو ملوث للبيئة والصحة بالاضافة الى انه سبب زيادة الاستهلاك للوقود** = **فيعمل على حرقه وتحويله الى مواد كربونية غير مضرة وغير ملوثه للبيئة**

4- **نظرا لاحتراق كمية بسيطة من الهيدروجين مع المواد الكربونية مثل اول اوكسيد الكربون* *وغيرها فان المتبقي هو غاز الاكسجين** 


**فيخرج مع غازات العادم ولذالك سمي* *هذا الجهاز بالجهاز الصديق للبيئة لقدرته على انتاج الاكسجين اللازم للحياة والتنفس* *بالاضافة الى قدرتة العاليةجدا على منع التلوث الصادر من استخدام الوقود القليدي** 


5- **وتكون نتيجة حرق تلك النسبة الصغيرة من الوقود حرارة عالية وتضاف* *اليها الحرارة الناتجة من حرق الهيدروجين لباقى الوقود وتضاف اليها الحرارة* *المكتسبة من جهاز الجيييت وتضاف اليها الحرارة المكتسبة من ضغط تلك الغازات داخل* *المحرك فيما يسمى مشوار الانضغاط وتكون النتيجة ان ترتفع حرارة الماء = داخل المحرك* *الى اضعاف مضاعفه مما يولد قوة ضغط هائلة تعمل على اجبار البستم - المكبس - على* *النزول الى اخر مشوارة واكمال الشوط الى النهاية وولذالك يعتبر هنا المحرك يعمل* *بنظرية الاحتراق الداخلى ومعها نظرية المحركات البخارية اللتى تعمل بالبخار** 


**ووتسمى بالاكسبنشن**

6- **يعمل بخار الماء داخل المحرك على سحب كل* *الحرارة من المحرك اثناء عمله وذالك بسبب الخاصية العجيبة اللتى وضعها الله سبحانه* *وتعالى فى الماء وحده فهو السائل الوحيد الذى يمكنه ان يمتص ويتحمل درجات الحرارة* *العالية جدا** 


**ولذالك فهو يستخدم فى التبريد وخاصة المفاعالت النووية* *نظراا للحرارة العالة هناك** 


**ومن هذا نجد ان المحرك الذى يستخدم جهاز* *الجييت لا يحتاج الى نطام تبريد ويمكن الغاء الردياتير = المبرد للمحرك - وكل* *ملحقاته من المحرك الذى يعمل على جهاز الجيييت** 


**نظرا لان درجة الحرارة* *للمحرك لاتزيد عن مائة او مائتين على اقصى ظروف التشغيل** 


7- **هذا الجهاز* *يطيل من عمر المحرك الافتراضى نظرا لتقليله من الحرارة للمحرك وتمدد قطعهواجزاؤه* *الداخلية من سلندرات وخلافه** 


**بالاضافة الى الفرق الكبير من التحميل على* *عمود الادارة للمحرك فيحافظ عليه من الاحمال الزائدة وتاكل السبائك الموجود عليه** 


**بالاضافة الى الفرق الكبير الشاسع بين نظرية الاحتراق الداخلى وهى* *تستخدم قوة الانفجار للوقود وتلك المعلومة يفهمها جيدا المهندسين والالفنيين من* *ميكانيكي السيارات ولهذا يتم تقديم زمن الاشتعال = الشرارة قبل بلوغ البستم** = **المكبس = الى اعلى السلندر =الاسطوانه= عند النقطة اللتى تسمى النقطة الميته ويكون* *التقديم بنسبة تتراوح بين 7 درجات الى 15 درجة** 


**وذالك حتى يحترق الوقود* *بكامله فى اعلى نقط وتسمة النقطة الميته ويعمل هذا الانفجار الطرق على المكبس وضربة* *لاجباره على اكمال المشوار والشوط للنهاية وهذا حمل كبير على المحرك** 


**على العكس من نظرية المحركات البخارية اللتى تعمل على استمرار ضغط* *الغازات على المكبس الى نهاية الشوط والمشوار فتلك القوة الدافعه للمحرك تستمر فى* *كل شوط الى نهايته وبلالتالى فان الاستفادة من القدرة هنا تصل الى 100**% 


**على العكس من نظرية الاحتراق الداخلىاللتى يتلاشي القوة الدافعه بعد* *تحرك المكبس = البستم = بمقدار ربع الشوط وبعدها نحتاج الى اكمال المشوار باسخدام* *القوة اللتى تم تخزينها فى الحدافات الموجودة على عمود الادارة** 


8- **يتم* *خروج تلك الغازات والبخار ومروره بماسورة العادم - الشكمان- ويتم الاستفادة منها فى* *تسخية البخار الجديد للمحرك** 


**بل ويمكن اعادة استخدام هذا البخار وتكريره* *مع نسبة جديدة من الوقود** 




**وفي النهاية ستجد انه ان تم اعادة* *تكرير العادم فى وحدة التكرير فانك ستحصل على خليط كربونى يمكن استخدامه كوقود جديد** 


**بمعنى انك لن تحتاج الى شراء وقود جديد فى نهاية اليوم الان العادم* *تحول الى وقود يمكن استخدامه فى صباح اليوم التالى** 


**فهذا هو الجهاز* *الوحيد الذى يمكنه انتاج وقود واعادة استخدامه مئات المرات** 




9- **يمكن استخدام ماء المطر او الماء الراكد العطن او ماء الصرف الصحى او حتى البول او* *الاحماض المخففه مثل ماء البطارية او ماء البحر المالح السبب بسيط ان الذى سيتبخر* *هو الماء فقط ويتبقي الاملاح والرواسب فى وحدة التحضير** 




10- **مع* *هذا الجهاز يمكن الاستغناء او الغاء بايسمي بالكربراتير وهو الوحدة المخصصة لخلض* *البنزين مع الهواء** 


**او الغاء مضخة الوقود والرشاشات = الحاقنات لمحركات* *الديزل والانجكشن = الحقن** 




11- **تتكون وحدة التحضير للوقود من* *وعاء به 80 % ماء و20 % وقود ومدخل الهواء من خلال ماسورة غاطسة الى اسفل الوعاء* *فيتم تكريره وخلطه بنسبة من الوقود وبخار الماء ويتجه من بعدها الى ماسورة الخرج* *باعلى الاناء ومنها الى جهاز الجيييت** 


12- **جهاز الجييت مكون من ماسورة* *يمر بها الوقود والماء ويتم وضعها داخل ماسورة الشكمان العادم بطول لايقل عن 35* *سنتيمتر الى 75 سنتيمتر** 


**ويوضع داخل ماسورة الوقود سيخ حديد ويسمى الراد* *فائدته تفريق الوقود حتى يمر على السطح الساخن لماسورة الوقود** 




**اتجاه سير الوقود وبخار الماء فى عكس اتجاه خروج غازات العادم** 


**فكلما اقترب الوقود من المحرك كلما زادت حرارته وزادت كفائته** 




13 **يمكن تكبير قطر ماسورة الشكمان - العادم - حتى تتناسب مع* *سعه المحرك اللترية وتدفق الغازات والحفاظ على درجة الحرارة العالية للعادم** 




14- **يتم تركيب جهاز او صمامين على مدخل الهواء للمحرك احدهما* *للوقود القادم من وجهاز الجيييت والثانى لخلط نسبه من الهواء معه ويتم توصيل هذين* *الصمامين مع دواسة او بدال البنزين للتحكم فى سرعه دوران المحرك**

15- **يمكن* *استخدام زيت السيارت المستعمل = الاسود - اوحتى زيت الطعام او الصلصة او السكر* *كبديل عن نسبة البنزين او السولار ان لم تتوفر** 


**فالمواد الكربوهيدراتية* *تتحلل وتدخل الى المحرك لتحترق مقل البنزين تماما فلا مشكله ان فقدت الطريق* *بالصحراء ونفذ الوقود فيمكن استخدام البول والخراءة والروث ووضعها بالجهاز ليعمل* *فهى تحتوى على الكثير من المواد العضوية اللتى تحترق مثل الوقود** 


16- **معدل استهلاك الوقود العادى بالجهاز** 


**يصل الى 80% توفير من سعر الوقود* *وهناك بعض المهندسين فى فرنسا قد طورا هذ الجهاز بحيث اصبح يستهلك 90% ماء و10**% **بنزين او ديزل**



**توفير للمال عالى جدا مع هذا الجهاز** 


**وقد* *يقول شخص ما ان الماء غالى** 


**ولهذا ذكرت انه يمكن استخدام ماء البحر وماء* *الصرف الصحي الذى يسبب كثير من المشاكل فى طرق التخلص منه او الاستفاده منه** 


**والبعض نجح فى اعادة استخدام كل غازات العادم فى تشغيل المحرك وهنا لن* *تحتاج الى اضافة ماء جديد ابدا لوحدة التشغيل ولا حتى وقود لاالمواد الكربونية* *الخارجة مع العادم تتحول الى وقودة مرة اخرى**

**وحتى لايغضب البعض ممن استولى* *على قلبه الجشع وحب المال ويعيش على جمعه من دم الفقراء** 


**فان الوقود* *البترولى يمكن تحويله الى منتجات اخري يمكن الاستفادة منها فى الصناعات* *البتروكميائية** 


**وان العالم لن يتوقف عن شراء واستيراد البترول لسبب هام* *جدا وهو انه يدخل كمواد خام فى كل الصناعات مثل السيارات والملابس والمنتجات* *الاجهزة الكهربية من بالستيك وفايبر واساس منزبلى وديكور فهذا هو الذهب الحقيقي* *وليس حرقه لتلويث البيئة واصابة الناس بالسرطانات والامراض ورفع درجة حرارة كوكب* *الارض** 

17- **قد تم محاربة هذا العالم بعد ان حصل على براءة اختراعه من قبل* *مافيا البترول وتم التضييق عليه فى امريكا ودس بعض الغملاء عنده لسرقوا باقى* *الاختراعات الملحقه بهذا الاكتشاف واللتى تصل الى 178 براءة اختراع وبعدها ذهب الى* *فرنسا وامكنه تدريس هذا العلم هناك وكان عدد الدارسين له فى كل سنه يزيد عن 500* *طالب وطالبه ولهذا انتشرت هذ الجهاز فى فرنسا والكثير من دول العالم وبعدها تم* *اعطاؤة الضوء الاخطر ليعود لتدريسه فى امريكا الا انه هناك اصابه مرض مثل االاشياء* *الجديد من انفلونزا الطيور او الخنازير او حتى القرود** 


**وتم عزله فى* *مستشفى مخصص فى الصحراء ومنه من الزيارة لمدة زادت عن 5 سنوات ورفضوا نقله الى دوله* *اخرى لعلاجه ومع الضغوط والاعلام الشديد من قبل الدارسين لهذا الجهاز ومحبي الطاقة* *النظيفة تم الافراج عنه من هذا المستشفي فى صيف 2009 وهو في حاله سيئة بعدما اصابه* *العجز والتعب من كل تلك السنوات من الصؤاع من اجل طاقة نيفة وكوكب نظيف** 


18- **قد جعل هذا الجهاز ما المصادر المفتوحة للعلم والعمل على تطويرة** 


**فيحق لكل انسان ان يصنعه لنفسه كما هو وان يقوم بتطويره ان اراد بيعه* *تجاريا** 


**وهذا الذى اعطى ذالك الجهاز القدرة على الانتشار بسرعه فى* *الكثير من دول العالم** 


**وفى النهاية يجب التحذير من كل من يتوصل الى هذا* *الجهاز او ماهو افضل منه ان ظهر في وسائل الاعلام واراد الشهرة فربما يختفي فى* *اسباب مجهوله او حتى معلومة** 


19=**من الفوائد المهمة للجهاز انك لن تحتاج* *الى تغيير زيت المحرك ابدا** 


**لماذا ؟؟؟** 


**ببساطة لانه لاتوجد* *حرارة عالية للمحرك تعمل على تغيير خصائص الزيت ولا توجد مواد كربونية تتسرب الى* *الزيت لتعمل على تغيير لونه وخاصيه فيظل الاى الابد بلونه الذهبي الشفاف** 


**بل ويعمل على اطالة عمر فلتر الزيت فليس به رواسب ابد واطالة عمر* *المحرك نظرا لعدم انسدان مجارى وممرات الزيت كما هو الحال فى الوقود التقليدى** 




**فهذا توفير اخر للمال**

**وان قمت بفك راس السلندر للمحرك* *فستجده من الداخل يلمع كانه جديد ولن تجد تلك الطبقه السوداء من الرواسب الملتصقة* *بسطح البستم*


----------



## magdy2006 (7 فبراير 2012)

شكراا اخى الكريم ولله الحمد تم نفيذ الطريقة وتعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## ايهابووو (7 فبراير 2012)

عزيزي هل تقصد انك انت قمت بعمل تجربة وجربتها ونجحت ؟ 

هل ذلك ما تقصده ارجو التوضيح لو انك قمت بخطوة عملية مشابهة لموضوعي


----------



## رائد النجار (10 فبراير 2012)

*اذا ممكن فيديوهات توضحك كلامك اخي
شوكرا كيتر الك على المعلومات القيمة 
*


----------



## magdy2006 (14 أبريل 2012)

اخوانى عذرا على التاخيرا لله الحمد طبقت فكرة الجيت على موتسيكل وعملت بطريقة مردية مع متابعة التطوير ةالبحث فى الجديد وتتلخص فى الاتى الموتسيكل عدد2شكمان تم الغاء واحد منهم وشراء ماسورى من عند سمكرى الشكمانات وتشكيلها بنفس التشكلة للشكمان الاصلى بطول 1متر 2يوصه وتجهيز ماسورة نحاس 2/1 بوصة من عند محلات التبريد والتكيف بطول 65سم وادخالها فى الماسورة الكبيرة وترك مسفاة فى الكبيرة من ناحية الرباط بالسلندر 10 سم واخراج ماسورة النحاس من جانب الماسورة الكبيرة بنبل قلاوظ 2/1 بوص وترك مسافة من مؤخرة الكبيرة 25 سم واخراج الماسورة النحاس بنبل من الجانب وقبل التلحيم وضع سيخ يفضل ان يكون نحاس بطول 50 قطر 4 مليمتر داخل الماسورة النحاس لتفريق الخليط ا وللحديث بقية انشاء الله


----------



## King Amun (14 أبريل 2012)

طريقة رائعة لتوفير الوقود .. لأكن اظن ان هذه الطريقة تقلل من كفائة المحرك ..


----------



## magdy2006 (15 أبريل 2012)

انا معك لو تم التصميم به شيىء من الخطاء يحدت تقليل الكفاءة ولكن مع التجارب يتحسن ويعطك عزم وقدرة غير متوقعة


----------



## King Amun (15 أبريل 2012)

انا اقصد ان المحرك لايمكن ان يعمل كمحرك لسياره
لأن عزمه ضعيف جدا ..
الاحتراق بداخل المحرك ليس مثل احتراق البنزين او الديزل ..


----------



## ban2009ban (24 أبريل 2012)

كله كلام فاضي 

خصوصا بعد ما قراءت ان من ينشر هذا الاختراع يختفي في ظروف غامضة 

وهذا الميدان يا حميدان

كنت اتمنى ان نرقى بهذا المنتدى ولكن ما باليد حيلة


----------



## SMART2TROY (5 مايو 2012)

يمكن هو ده نفس الاختراع الاول الموجود في الفيديو 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-ygd2GAgho


----------



## magdy2006 (12 مايو 2012)

*ليس كلام فلضى ياخى*



ban2009ban قال:


> كله كلام فاضي
> 
> خصواصا بعد ما قراءت ان من ينشر هذا الاختراع يختفي في ظروف غامضة
> 
> ...


----------

